# Getting a road bike - any tips?



## oofie (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey, new guy here. I'm looking to get a road bike soon. I've been riding my wife's Trek on a Kurt Kinetic for the past week and I've decided I need one also. 

Anyway, this will be mainly on the KK as my schedule only affords me a 30-40 minute ride at around 4am. I will be riding this outside on the weekends also. I went to an LBS here in San Diego and the owner and his wife were very helpful and accommodating with all my questions. I also noticed that all of their prices were MSRP as listed on the manufacturer's websites. 

So my question is, how much of a discount am I supposed to expect? Should I expect a discount at all? I'm looking at a Felt F95 and Specialized Allez ($799 and $810 respectively).

Lastly, which of these two would you guys recommend?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## jchick (Sep 21, 2010)

*welcome*

Welcome to the site. I was in the same position as yourself about 6 months ago. I went to more than one shop and tested multiple bikes, most of them more than once. I ended up with what I felt was most comfortable. I found a lot of shops don't offer much of a discount if any on the new models, however you should ask about the 2010 model discounts. You should also factor in whether or not they will fit you to the bike, swap out the stem, offer a free tune up, or other services and benefits when buying form them. Enjoy the purchase.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

My suggestion(s) are as follows:
1. Buy your bike from a local bike store that expertise in fitting, mechanics, frame materials, wheels, etc. How do you know which store has that? Ask your friends who cycle. If you don't have any, go to a bike store and ask about local cycling clubs, call them & ask who most/many of their members use. Post your location on here, as well as "General Discussion: forum and ask if anyone knows a good shop in your local. Tell them how you'll be using the bike.
2. Buy a color that you like. No, I'm not being a smart a$$ here. If you dislike the way your bike looks you'll unlikely be truly happy with it.


----------



## oofie (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks jchick and Mr. Versatile!

Looks like I might be getting a 2010 Trek 2.1 from CL. Found one for $600, my size (54cm) and comes with repair stand, shoes (my size also) and a brand new Castelli kit. Looking at it in a few hours. Anything to look out for? By the way, seller said he replaced the front derailleur with a new 105. don't know why. Should I be concerned?


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

oofie said:


> Thanks jchick and Mr. Versatile!
> 
> Looks like I might be getting a 2010 Trek 2.1 from CL. Found one for $600, my size (54cm) and comes with repair stand, shoes (my size also) and a brand new Castelli kit. Looking at it in a few hours. Anything to look out for? By the way, seller said he replaced the front derailleur with a new 105. don't know why. Should I be concerned?



My wife has a 2.1. It will be a good bike for you and at $600 it is a good deal. I think retail is 1100-1200 IIRC. He replaced a Tiagra with a 105 FD so you are getting a much better FD. I would not worry about that. The only bad thing about this bike are the wheels. They are terrible. I use my wife's original wheel for my trainer and gave her some hand me downs. The frame is pretty good. Where they saved money was on the wheels, bars, stem etc. The more 105 on the bike the better. Good luck


----------



## oofie (Jan 2, 2011)

mimason, I thought the 2.1 came with a 105 derailleur? I'm new to bikes and from what I've read, the 2.1 is supposed to be full 105 except for the brakes?


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

oofie said:


> mimason, I thought the 2.1 came with a 105 derailleur? I'm new to bikes and from what I've read, the 2.1 is supposed to be full 105 except for the brakes?



I just rechecked her bike. It does have 105 RD but that is it. Hers is the '09 model. An all 105 bike is a very good bike. I doubt you are getting 105 cranks though. Anyway you better jump on it. You may even get better wheels.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

oofie said:


> By the way, seller said he replaced the front derailleur with a new 105. don't know why. Should I be concerned?


If the bike was OEM'd with a 105 FD, why did the owner replace it with the same? Seems odd, and IMO worth asking about.


----------



## oofie (Jan 2, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> If the bike was OEM'd with a 105 FD, why did the owner replace it with the same? Seems odd, and IMO worth asking about.


Just got home with the bike. Seller said he had to replace it with a new one because he probably kicked it by accident. He wasn't sure when he did but he said the lbs replaced it for him. Anyway, got it for $600 with almost everything I would need.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

oofie said:


> Just got home with the bike. Seller said he had to replace it with a new one because he probably kicked it by accident. He wasn't sure when he did but he said the lbs replaced it for him. Anyway, got it for $600 with almost everything I would need.


Congrats, glad it worked out for you!! :thumbsup: 

Post pics when you get a chance..


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Congrats. Now get fit to it and don't fret about possibly needing to change out the stem size.


----------



## oofie (Jan 2, 2011)

Got it yesterday, tried riding a few blocks today. If I may say so, I think I got a pretty good deal for $600. Came with repair stand, Pearl Izumi shoes (my size), Castelli kit, and a tire repair kit.




























Grips are a bit dirty and I'll try to clean them up when I have the chance. Immediate plans are have it fit and seen by the lbs on saturday. Other than that, I think I'll wait until I get a few hundred miles of riding. 

A few questions though. 
-Is it normal to push in the left shifter really far to have it shift? Sometimes it doesn't shift if I don't push it in as far as it will go.
- Is it also normal to hear a small "thud" when going to smaller gears on the rear? Going bigger is usually smooth and uneventful, but going smaller is usually a bit more noisier.

BTW, I think I didn't use the stand properly, should it be holding the seat post?


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Use the seat post or risk damaging/crushing the frame.

I have not ridden 105 in a long time but that sounds about right. What adjustments are needed your LBS will fit. You did get a steal of a deal.


----------



## oofie (Jan 2, 2011)

mimason said:


> Use the seat post or risk damaging/crushing the frame.
> 
> I have not ridden 105 in a long time but that sounds about right. What adjustments are needed your LBS will fit. You did get a steal of a deal.


Thanks, really happy with the purchase! After I looked at the stand's box, I saw that I was doing it improperly. Good thing didn't tighten it too much, just snug enough so the bike won't move.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice looking bike. Congrats!!

Regarding your questions; what you describe (long throw shifting the front, clunk at the rear) is perfectly normal. The front shifter has a trim function which is used to minimize chain rub, which is the first click as you push towards the center of the bars. The second click (the longer one) actually executes the shift.

Here's a document that explains the shifter operation, but I suggest when you go in for your fitting, ask them to show you how the shifters operate.
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...01/SI-6KD0C-002-ENG_v1_m56577569830686067.pdf


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

You stole that. Not get out there & ride it. 
BTW, where are you that has that weather? Southern hemisphere, way down south?


----------



## oofie (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for the pdf PJ352!

Mr. Versatile, Im in San Diego, so the sun's out most days of the year.


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (Aug 11, 2009)

Did the guy on CL fit the bike for you? You might want to take it to the LBS and get a fit done. Don't worry about the looks they give you for wasting their time earlier answering all your questions for you to buy the bike elsewhere. I'm sure they are used to it by now.


----------



## oofie (Jan 2, 2011)

Mount Dora Cycles said:


> Did the guy on CL fit the bike for you? You might want to take it to the LBS and get a fit done. *Don't worry about the looks they give you for wasting their time earlier answering all your questions for you to buy the bike elsewhere. I'm sure they are used to it by now*.


Nope, seller was a regular guy who had to give up his road bike. Yeah, I'll have the lbs fit it, need to call again monday as they're fully booked over the weekend. 

I don't know if your post was meant to be sarcastic, but I really had intentions of buying a new bike from them since I got a good vibe from the owners. This was just too good of a deal to pass up. I will however be getting everything I need (tune-ups/services/accessories) from that particular lbs, which I'm sure they'll appreciate.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mount Dora Cycles said:


> Did the guy on CL fit the bike for you? You might want to take it to the LBS and get a fit done. Don't worry about the looks they give you for wasting their time earlier answering all your questions for you to buy the bike elsewhere. I'm sure they are used to it by now.


For the record, I'm a proponent of LBS's and the value of the services they offer, but in this instance your comments are a bit unfair, IMHO. 

If you notice, the OP posted three days ago at around 4pm relaying his LBS experience and asking opinions. Within a couple of hours of that, he posted that he _might_ be getting a bike from a CL seller. Assuming his initial post was sincere (and all indications are that it was), I think it was clear that he had every intention of purchasing from that shop.

I hope the LBS owner/ manager displays a more reasonable attitude towards the OP. It'll better the odds of him gaining a new customer.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Mount Dora, 
LBS should not expect the customer to purchase from the shop in this instance. It's not like he went out and bought a new internet bike. 

This was a used bike for crying out loud. Get over it, smile and hope people refer to your shop because you are genuine. If you give the guy an odd look will he come back or tell other people about your biz. Be smart and win over the cust and get all their friends riding, then you will sell more and likely sell a full retail frameset.


----------



## the sarge (Jan 10, 2011)

Congrats on the bike I'm in sd as well and just bought my bike last month at performance(had no intentions at first but 2 guys who helped me learn sold me on my fuji with their service) .

My question for you is what shop are you using as I am looking for someplace other then performance to be able to get things as well as a better place for fitment as I do not feel performance did a good job for me there.


----------



## oofie (Jan 2, 2011)

the sarge, I will be taking my bike for fitment to Pulse Endurance down in Chula Vista. Although I haven't done it yet, they seem very helpful and knowledgeable so they're the ones who will earn my business first.


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

As an ex shop employee I have to chime in on this and the trashing of those that buy used bikes. 

1. Better to buy a used bike for $600 and spend the rest of your budget on accessories and labor which typically cary a better profit margin. 
2. Retailers are contracted to sell bikes at a MSRP, depending on the manufacturer deviating from the MSRP by too much will result in loosing your authorized dealer status. 
3. New customers that recognize the value of good customer service are better than old "educated" customers that want everything discounted to internet prices after you've answered their barage of questions, then they ask you to install / maintain it for free. 

Props to you oofie for finding a good deal on a used bike, then taking it back to your LBS for a tune up, fitting, and accessories.


----------



## the sarge (Jan 10, 2011)

oofie said:


> the sarge, I will be taking my bike for fitment to Pulse Endurance down in Chula Vista. Although I haven't done it yet, they seem very helpful and knowledgeable so they're the ones who will earn my business first.



Thanks I will be sure to check them out. Also you're a lucky guy with getting your wife into it too I would love to get my wife active doing something like this with me!


----------



## iebobo (Jun 23, 2006)

Just explain the deal you got and they will understand. If they're smart, they will also realize that they could be your LBS of choice for service and accessories. Nice job. Get out there and ride now.


----------

